# testosterone gel



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

There is a new product on the market in Europe that is a trans dermal preperation of testosterone.

It is 20 times stronger than any other gel, it applies easy, and from what I hear the results are awesome.

I think this would be great for the guy that does not want to jab and can go on vacation and not worry.

It comes in 100ml pump dispenser, and is 100mg per ml transdermal gel.

Here is a pic.










The guy contacted me as he has seen me around on the boards, only bummer is he cant ship to the States, so my buddies that wont jab wont get any.

Have any one of you tried this product?

I know there is totally limited exposure and I cant give the price of it.

Id like to know your guys thoughts and also perhaps we can do a test subject on this site with a journal.

Someone that has not done an injection cycle before.

One problem I do see is with all testosterone transdermal preperations DHT can be elivated due to contact with hair follicles.

So, someone that is genetically pre-disposed for MPB might not want to do this one.

But the anti-estrogen properties of DHT make this kind of favorable to me, due to me being gyno prone.

What do you think?


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

where can i get a tester lol,, looks like a decent product


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd almost certainly be up for being the guinea pig! Apologies if this is a stupid question, but where do you apply the gel? Does the usual PCT still apply with something like this? Haven't a hair on my head so i think i'd be an ideal subject, no MPB worries here


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

I,ll test it seen as im a natty


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, as with most transdermal products it gets applied on the inner upper arm or the thin skin of the arm.

Avoiding the hair follicles might be a good idea too, but the added DHT probably would be rather a nice ramp up with libido...lol

I know the guy is itching to get this introduced into the market and thought it would be a great idea for those that dont want to jab.

From what I understand, it goes in really easy and does have a rather nice kick to it and works immediatly so something like that before training might not be a bad idea.

I think it is a great idea though 1ml isnt alot for applying on the arm, in fact that is about the same for the testim and androgel but 20 times stronger and the testim smells like crap. Terrible smell, this stuff supposedly does not use DMSO or alcohol and does not give you rashes.


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

This could be massive if it actually hits the market.

I guess like any new product it's going to be expensive but hey ho.

Whats the deal with pct on this hasks? Standard protocol?


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

this sound good i am **** scared of needles and i would suit me down to a t ill be a tester:thumb:


----------



## brails (Oct 22, 2008)

sounds pretty good stuff that... i will be a tester to haha


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

For sure you would have to run a PCT, but I think it is like 2 pumps a day (200mg) and that would last you 50 days or about 7 weeks, the bigger guys would obviously need more.

I do like the idea that it hits you fast, this could be used before training or before love making.

But, you would have to be careful of contact with the opposite sex, transferance may be a problem.

We dont want our women with more hair on their face than us....lol

It does sound like a great idea, surprised someone else has not thought of it earlier.


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

found this on another site http://www.bodyofscience.com/forum/showthread.php?p=45537


----------



## dany_boy001 (Apr 10, 2007)

*hackskii- *

this sounds pritty good, what do you reakon it would be like on a cruise after a 10week 500mg test cycle as i would be very interested in giving it a try:thumb:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

As first guinea pig volunteer i reckon i should get the go ahead with this, what think ye all?


----------



## the hunter (Mar 13, 2009)

T.F. said:


> I'd almost certainly be up for being the guinea pig! Apologies if this is a stupid question, but where do you apply the gel? Does the usual PCT still apply with something like this? Haven't a hair on my head so i think i'd be an ideal subject, no MPB worries here


i think the gel is applyed to you cock mate so on your head in your case :tongue:

haha ,nope i think it would be arms,back,legs,anywere realy ,good question tho


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

the hunter said:


> i think the gel is applyed to you cock mate so on your head in your case :tongue:
> 
> haha ,nope i think it would be arma,back,legs,anywere realy ,good question thp.


Hey man, i've had no hair on my head for about 6yrs+ now so gel isn't my strong point :lol:


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

hackskii said:


> But, you would have to be careful of contact with the opposite sex, transferance may be a problem.
> 
> We dont want our women with more hair on their face than us....lol


LMFAO:laugh::laugh::laugh:.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

lumpy said:


> found this on another site http://www.bodyofscience.com/forum/showthread.php?p=45537


That is the very same stuff.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

id be interested. eventhough im supposed to be starting my first jab soon


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

BigDom86 said:


> id be interested. eventhough im supposed to be starting my first jab soon


I knew you would find this thread


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> I knew you would find this thread


LMFAO. no I will jab tomorrow *fingers crossed* :thumb:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> id be interested. eventhough im supposed to be starting my first jab soon


Man up big man :lol: Get it done, tomorrow never comes and all that :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, to be fair, best person would be someone that has never tried gear.

Also a joural would be a great thing too.

This is providing it is what he says it is, I dont know as I nor anyone I know has tried it.


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

Damn that stuff sounds good, just wish you could buy it in the chemists haha


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm skeptical, but would be more than happy to give it a try (even if it does look like something from avon).


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Im your man never tried gear been considering it for a while though.

Test in a pump seems too good to be true really dosent it.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ive heard of similar things with PH etc. the absorption rates were very low like 10-15% or something


----------



## KnackersYard (May 20, 2009)

So where can I get this from?

I've never used anything & just been tested at 8.6 nmols/L IE LOW!!!!

I'd deffo give it a go!


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Is it just me or does rubbing Test directly into your nips not just sound like gyno city, or am I way off base here lol?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

My brother says he will give it a go he has never run a course & is scared of needles, 18yr old. Over a year solid training. Low b/f....5 ft 11 & 175lbs.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I'll do it seeing as im natty..


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

do you guys really think this could work?


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> do you guys really think this could work?


Personally, No.


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

Who knows.

I'd try it as well. Is it available over here in Europe yet?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

JPO said:


> Im your man never tried gear been considering it for a while though.
> 
> Test in a pump seems too good to be true really dosent it.


It does sound too good to be true. But for some reason I am not skepticle.



BigDom86 said:


> ive heard of similar things with PH etc. the absorption rates were very low like 10-15% or something


Correct here, but according to his blood work, he estimates it at 40 to 50% absorption. Now if that is in fact the case then 2 pumps a day will last 7 weeks and give you about what 2 amps of enanthate would give you.

He has blood work too and tracked the guys gains.



PHHead said:


> Is it just me or does rubbing Test directly into your nips not just sound like gyno city, or am I way off base here lol?


You do not rub the gel directly on the nipples, you rub it on the inner upper arm on the thin skin.



BigDom86 said:


> do you guys really think this could work?


I actually do think it would work, I think the challenge would be to find the best delivery for transdermal, he said it was not alcohol or DMSO delivered.

Lets do the math, androgel comes in 5mg, 7.5mg, and 10mg applications, this is 100 to 200mg per application, or more.

I was suggesting a test subject so we all can figure out if it is, or is not.

If it is not then nothing is lost, if it is, it will be very sought after for those that only do oral cycles and are afraid of needles or someone in the home finding them.

Lets not forget the synergy between orals and testosterone, that would be a fantastic stack for something like d-bol and testosterone.

Nice thing for PCT, it is next day just like the orals.

One may even run it at the back of the cycle and wait for the other gear to clear.


----------



## KnackersYard (May 20, 2009)

I deffo want to try it!!!

I've never used gear, just found I'm low T. Just re-joined a Gym. I would give detailed reports.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

KnackersYard said:


> Where can I buy it? I deffo want to try it!!!
> 
> I've never used gear, just found I'm low T. Just re-joined a Gym. I would give detailed reports.


WEll, hold on, we dont want to break board rules here, you cant ask where to buy it, I want to try it too but they dont ship to the States.

Have to keep this thread clean or I will be forced to delete it.


----------



## KnackersYard (May 20, 2009)

SH1te! Sorry forgot. Well I don't know what to do, am I missing something?

I thought you were looking for a guinea pig? I'm up for it, but no idea what I'm supposed to do next. Can I give you my email address or something?

:confused1:


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

sounds too good..........sounds like it might work.

Wouldnt want it to rub of on your mrs though!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, lets hold off till we find out just how good or not this stuff is ok?

Once the test subject is selected then we can go from there.

The ideal test subject would be one that has never taken steroids, this will give us some insight.

Of course those that take oral cycles would be a good candidate as this will suggest which would work better even though they no doubt both work, but more of a contrast of things.

Remember, there is no sourcing on this board, we are not supposed to talk about prices, sources, or any of that, when the time comes, things happen.

You cant ask and I cant tell......lol

Its no secret, it is just illegal.


----------



## KnackersYard (May 20, 2009)

It's the Spearmint Rhrino all over again. Get your nose rubbed in it then have to sort yourself out :bounce: Not that I've ever been there of course.

Well I've deffo never used anything & would stick to any plan & post accurate notes......Oh PICK ME!!!! PICK ME!!!!!! Sorry, I promised myself I wouldn't do that :whistling:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i would hold off on jabbing to try this for sure


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

hacks is it possible to see the bloodwork at all?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

BigDom86 said:


> hacks is it possible to see the bloodwork at all?


Yes it is, but I will need the refrence ranges, your guys numbers are diffrent than ours, but yah, no problem, it would be a good idea to have the numbers anyway.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

could be used well as a bridge too


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

This is what he wrote:

test results were around 70 gn/ml and 7 kg in a six weeks cycle on T only.

but again I dont know the refrence ranges so to me it is worthless.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

http://www.medicine.uiowa.edu/Path_Handbook/handbook/test1802.html

says reference range e.g. 18-39yrs is 400-1080 ng/L

so would be 0.4-10.8 ng/ml ?


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

How do you know it's not a con?!! Surely it can't be as eefective as injecting Test?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Test is test, only diffrence here is the delivery system, and the fact that generally an ester is attached to injectable testosterone.

Transdermal delevery systems have been used for many hormones, both women and men have access to this.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey BigDom, you may be the perfect test subject.

Let me do some thinking and get back with you.

The guy that makes the stuff or is involved in it actually is reading this thread but he is not a member.


----------



## liberator (Aug 27, 2008)

Can I inject it or mix it with my protein shake?


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

This sounds great been a natty this would be ideal for my first cycle. im just on sorting a d-bol cycle out but may have a look around for this:thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

liberator said:


> Can I inject it or mix it with my protein shake?


No, there are only two versions of an oral steroid, andriol, and methyltestosterone.

It has to survive first pass of the liver, both of those do that, the gel wont nor will the base compound testosterone.

Injection would result in some serious complications.

Transdermal is the delivery system, it needs no first pass from the liver just like injectables, as it gets into the blood via way of the skin.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i would imagine upper back/shoulders woiuld be the best place to apply a transdermal. cant remember reference but i remember reading something about androgen receptors and enzymes in large amounts here, which is why many people get large spots here during puberty. not too sure though


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Here is what a very well renound TRT doctor says to apply.

HOW TO APPLY TESTOSTERONE GEL

Squeeze all of the gel from the foil packet, the tube, or the number of pumps if using the pump bottle, into a cupped palm. Gently press your two palms together. When you separate your hands, you will have very nearly half of the gel on each palm. Do not rub your hands together. Try to keep the gel on the palms, instead of getting between the fingers. Then simply cross your arms, wiping the gel over your shoulders and upper arms. Thus apply most of it across your upper arms and shoulders. Absolutely avoid the area where they draw the blood from. Finish off by wiping what is left down your FLANKS (sides of your abdomen-not the middle). Then thoroughly wash your hands. Once you have washed them, there is no worry whatsoever about accidental transferal to others, as there is none left on the surface to transfer. Studies have shown this, and also that merely putting on a T-shirt to cover the exposed areas will do the same for the rest of you. If you had to, you could shower in an hour or so, without appreciable loss of testosterone delivery, as the gel soaks into the skin, and the skin acts as the actual reservoir for dispensation of the drug. You wouldn't want to do this all the time, but swimming or showering in a pinch can be done. It's still a good idea to take a quick shower before engaging in intimacy.

For maximum effect, apply the gel within 3 minutes of showering.

You want a delay of at least two hours after application before drawing labs.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Would be very interested in giving this a go. I'm eager to start an injectable course but am too scared to start injecting myself.

After Winger's results from The One I've considered trying that as a first cycle but would be very temeted to try this first.

Do you know when it will be available to buy?


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

I would love to give it a try, been training now for 3 years, natty boy here.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn, the one and the gel....lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Here is what a very well renound TRT doctor says to apply.
> 
> HOW TO APPLY TESTOSTERONE GEL
> 
> ...


similar to what we learnt in pharmacology. although we learnt upper back instead of shoulders


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Damn, the one and the gel....lol


Could be interesting. I'd be willing to give it a go...... :whistling:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, I am interested too, but they dont ship to the US.

Before we get too excited, lets just check this out first..................OK?

I want the stuff bad myself.

2 pumps before the gym like lets say an hour before or even 20 minutes...............

Or, an hour before sex with the ol lady?

lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

why 2 pumps just before gym?

if its 100mg/ml wouldnt you just do say 5 pumps in the morning after a shower?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

sorry just released what i wrote, being the dildo that i am. if we assume 50% absorption at best, then you would want 14pumps a week. therefore total equalling 7 weeks (14x7=98 pumps) and a cheeky extra day pump


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

how easy does it pass person to person?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

if you let it try and wash your hands after then no problem i guess. if i end up trying any might put a few pumps on the johnson see if i get some site growth


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

what i mean is could it rub off on your mrs/ kids etc if they get into contact with your skin?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

no


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Can I run it along side:whistling:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

KINGKONG24 said:


> how easy does it pass person to person?


It could be a problem if it was immediate contact, but if you put it on then put on a shirt you no doubt would be ok.

I was told by my doc when I was on TRT cream, to put it on the thin skin on the inner arm.

The guy was suggesting morning application is all that is needed, mimicing the circadian rythem of testosterone in men.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

thanks for the chart hacks very interesting. glad i go gym at about 1pm then when my test will be hgih


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

the more i read about this the more i want it sounds spot on


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I would love to get my hands on that stuff.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

im sure many would  hows it going winger? back on the one yet ?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

BigDom86 said:


> im sure many would  hows it going winger? back on the one yet ?


No, giving that a little bit of a rest. My strength is still up and I really hated the way that stuff made me feel.

I would love to try a trans dermal tes gel myself. :whistling:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah i want to start my first cycle of test, and i would love to use this for it. i hear alot of the US guys use transdermals? especially with PHs like 4ad?


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Gels are ok if you want something to keep you from crashing to much in between courses. Ive used the Tostran gel before- Its genuine Pharmautical. It certainly made me feel better- But by no means matched a good few ml of enanthate !!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

The nice thing about the gel as like tes prop you can know exactly when to start your pct. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

any new news hacks? would be interested to see one of the other logs. im guessing was on mesomorphosis


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I will find out today.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

cheers big man


----------



## masterplan (May 17, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, who is running a testcycle with this gel?are there any results yet?


----------



## Inked (Sep 28, 2008)

*Just got my hands on a tube of *TOSTRAN, will be able to get more of the stuff if first attempt works well, will keep you updated..... :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I am going to get some too, I want winger to try it with me at the same time.

Something like a jounal like "The One".


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I will be getting some as well. This will be fun. 

I will start a journal also.


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

brotherly love:lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dog5566 said:


> brotherly love:lol:


Isn't it grand! :thumb:


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

i no im the oldist of 8,


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dog5566 said:


> i no im the oldist of 8,


Do you end up taking care of them at all?


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

yer i probly do most of the time, wich is the older one out of you to??


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dog5566 said:


> yer i probly do most of the time, wich is the older one out of you to??


I got Hackinspank beat by 5 minutes...lol

Now for the sharp ones, that means we are twins. :whistling:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

winger said:


> I got Hackinspank beat by 5 minutes...lol
> 
> Now for the sharp ones, that means we are twins. :whistling:


Get outta here.

We are twins?

Damn, I just thought that we were just hot looking dudes that happen to look alike, have the same drinking habbits, same smoking habbits, and the same eating habbits (fat).

Hmm.

You might have something there twin. :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Get outta here.
> 
> We are twins?
> 
> ...


Are you getting T-Gel? :whistling:


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Get outta here.
> 
> We are twins?
> 
> ...


you to make me lafe laugh:laugh: :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tall said:


> Are you getting T-Gel? :whistling:


Yea that's the stuff, but if you don't take it correctly it wont work.

Now I have all the tools, oh wait, how does that go?


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

winger said:


> Yea that's the stuff, but if you don't take it correctly it wont work.
> 
> Now I have all the tools, oh wait, how does that go?


Yeh mate thats the saying, lol, is this product in the pic the same as whats beenn talked about in this thread, it only ask cos it looks different to the first pic that was posted of it,

When are you planning to start mate, bet u cant wait


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

bravo9 said:


> Yeh mate thats the saying, lol, is this product in the pic the same as whats beenn talked about in this thread, it only ask cos it looks different to the first pic that was posted of it,
> 
> When are you planning to start mate, bet u cant wait


lollol no. the product is called trendflow


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> lollol no. the product is called trendflow


What a nugget i am, any news on this big D, are you gonny be the test dummy do you no,


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i was going to be the tester but i had family problems and backed out of it. i still talk to the guy who makes it, and ive read the logs on other forums, it looks like a solid product, although expensive, not ideal to run at higher doses though. im not touching gear until i can get toremifene to run instead of nolva for pct, but its near impossible to source it, no one holds toremifene


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

BigDom86 said:


> lollol no. the product is called trendflow


Thats the one.

I gotta get some more AI's too and also some beta blockers.

I ran out and my work is stressing me out with all their incompetence.

I hate it when my boss lies to me and thinks he does not know I know the diffrence.

It is very insulting to my intilligence.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

winger said:


> Yea that's the stuff, but if you don't take it correctly it wont work.
> 
> Now I have all the tools, oh wait, how does that go?


Thats the special extra sTRENgth version :thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Thats the one.
> 
> I gotta get some more AI's too and also some beta blockers.
> 
> ...


why beta blockers?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tall said:


> Thats the special extra sTRENgth version :thumbup1:


Rotflmao


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

BigDom86 said:


> why beta blockers?


I have a bit of high blood pressure and the gear really ramps that up big time.

I cant tell you how many cycles had to be stopped due to elivation in BP.

In fact stage II stroke range more than once.

Once I was p!ssing blood.......not good.


----------



## masterplan (May 17, 2009)

good news for you then my big friend.

Besides the good smell of buttercookies and a touch of orange, you will notice that your bloodpressure will stay normal, also no water retention.

So no bload.

I have heard.

Jim,

No not your bro or dad, nor your sista. Just Jim


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> i was going to be the tester but i had family problems and backed out of it. i still talk to the guy who makes it, and ive read the logs on other forums, it looks like a solid product, although expensive, not ideal to run at higher doses though. im not touching gear until i can get toremifene to run instead of nolva for pct, but its near impossible to source it, no one holds toremifene


Why you not taking nolva mate?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ive researched nolva, and i dont like the sound of it as its a carcinogen, and unfortunately both my mum (died) and dad have had cancer so it scares the ****e out of me a bit. toremifene is a much nicer med, ill be using this when i do my 1st cycle


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> ive researched nolva, and i dont like the sound of it as its a carcinogen, and unfortunately both my mum (died) and dad have had cancer so it scares the ****e out of me a bit. toremifene is a much nicer med, ill be using this when i do my 1st cycle


sh*t mate sorry to hear that, i also wondered why not nolva,, your doing the right the thing then and staying on the safe side


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> ive researched nolva, and i dont like the sound of it as its a carcinogen


Thought that might be the case mate. Thanks for clearing that up :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

AI's should be used during the cycle, and SERMS at the end during PCT.

No need to run a SERM, it is inferior for estrogen management than an AI.


----------



## masterplan (May 17, 2009)

Scott, bumping here,

I have the new version of Trendflow here,was very hard to get.

I has no granulate in it and its really fast drying.

But there are rumours, it should be on the online market sinds a short while.

Do you know anything about it?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I heard it had been reformulated, have not used the new version.

Last time I used it I put tons on when I thought I was going to get some sex from the wife and I had a massive libido hit that night, solid erections all night.

It was pretty crazy......


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Yep, I've heard great things about this stuff.

I've been looking to get hold of some since this thread was first started and my source has finally managed to get some in stock which I should be getting this week.

Seeing as I've never done a test course before either and there's alot of interest in this gel I might do a journal on it to keep track of things.


----------



## masterplan (May 17, 2009)

ghehe.

Can't wait to get my tabs to go along with it, doing Oxy.

Sex was always good here, just want to grow some more without jabbing.

Looking for a 10 / 15 LBS extra, like i have seen from some Trendflow journals on other boards.

Searching now for the online shop, goes it took my ages to find it through a friend of mine. Would be great to buy online.



hackskii said:


> I heard it had been reformulated, have not used the new version.
> 
> Last time I used it I put tons on when I thought I was going to get some sex from the wife and I had a massive libido hit that night, solid erections all night.
> 
> It was pretty crazy......


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Sounds like something that would be good to go after the cycle while the other stuff clears before PCT.

Next day, bang, start PCT just like orals.

I cant to too many cycles, my BP jacks things up, but for libido issues, or a pre-workout bump, that sounds cool.

Maybe I can rub some on my womans back like lotion and perhaps she might get in the mood for once:lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Hacks, what AI did you use?


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

something like this was on house and he gave his kids an O/D on testosterone apparently.

Found it relavent.

hah

i want some


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Smitch said:


> Hacks, what AI did you use?


Well, none actually.

Transdermals elivate DHT, and no doubt this is where libido comes from.

DHT opposes estrogen so no AI is required.

It would be like adding in an AI to a winstrol cycle yet none of the benefits of testosterone for libido issues.

DHT is a central nervous system stimulant, but it does work well with libido, similar to masteron......................perhaps even proviron........... :lol:


----------



## Old but not out (Sep 8, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Well, none actually.
> 
> Transdermals elivate DHT, and no doubt this is where libido comes from.
> 
> ...


Because transdermals pas through the subcutaneous fat layer they are exposed to higher than normal concentrations of aromatase would this not make an AI even more essential?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Old but not out said:


> Because transdermals pas through the subcutaneous fat layer they are exposed to higher than normal concentrations of aromatase would this not make an AI even more essential?


What would you suggest then? I'm doing this gel because i don't want to inject, are there any non injectable AI's?


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I didn't even know there were injectable AI's, arimadex is what i use, i started to get gyno and it sorted this out for me within a few days, water retention dropped quite drastically as well.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok, maybe i got the wrong end of the stick!

I've only ever done orals before and used Nolva and Clomid on my PCT's so i know zero about AI's. Is it similar to Nolva then in it's anti gyno properties, or would Nolva actually be described as an AI too?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

No nolva isn't an AI, it's a SERM - basically SERMs plug into estrogen receptors so that estrogen can't, while AIs - as in the name, inhibit aromatase, which is an enzyme which converts testosterone to estrogen.

AIs come as tabs or drinkable liquid, or as a transdermal.


----------



## Old but not out (Sep 8, 2009)

Smitch said:


> What would you suggest then? I'm doing this gel because i don't want to inject, are there any non injectable AI's?


Sorry I was not suggesting - I was asking a question - trying to learn myself. But to answer your question all AIs are taken orally.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Cheers for all the advice guys.


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

ive heard great thing too about this on a dutch forum ....guy made half a stone apparently ....i want some being on oralsthis seems tobe really hard to get hold of as been said below looking now


----------



## masterplan (May 17, 2009)

ian-m said:


> ive heard great thing too about this on a dutch forum ....guy made half a stone apparently ....i want some being on oralsthis seems tobe really hard to get hold of as been said below looking now


I have some news for you, its online. Its a .info site but i cannot post the url here :whistling: because it is against the rules.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

just open a vial of test E and rub it on like baby oil:lol: :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Old but not out said:


> Because transdermals pas through the subcutaneous fat layer they are exposed to higher than normal concentrations of aromatase would this not make an AI even more essential?


No, transdermals do not elivate estrogen like the injectables do, due to the fact that it touches hair follicles this is what elivates DHT, even if you shave the hair, it still elivates DHT.

DHT opposes estrogen and is 3 times more androgenic than testosterone, this is the reason for the bump in libido.

You wont need an AI with this.

Now if you are more prone to hair loss, that is another subject.

For some men, transdermals are better for TRT, but others they fair better on the injectable testosterone.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

masterplan said:


> Scott, bumping here,
> 
> I have the new version of Trendflow here,was very hard to get.
> 
> ...


That would be cool. The last stuff had some scrub stuff in it and yes it worked very well but I hated rubbing that stuff in.


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Cheers for all the advice guys.


 i cant pm you mate until another 2 days when im bronze but yeah is the answer to your question lol


----------



## deejpj (Apr 7, 2007)

is trendflow still being produced?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Yep, got some on it's way to me as we speak.....


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

hackskii said:


> No, transdermals do not elivate estrogen like the injectables do, due to the fact that it touches hair follicles this is what elivates DHT, even if you shave the hair, it still elivates DHT.
> 
> DHT opposes estrogen and is 3 times more androgenic than testosterone, this is the reason for the bump in libido.
> 
> ...


what could be taken to combat hair loss or is it inevitable?


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Got form said:


> what could be taken to combat hair loss or is it inevitable?


finastride i think mate,, dont quote me on that tho


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

bravo9 said:


> finastride i think mate,, dont quote me on that tho


Nasty drug.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Look up the sides for that, ED happens to be one of them and I have heard stories of some form of shutdown or long term effects.

Go onto meso board and type in the name, read some horror stories, hell do it here some have posted


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Daz said:


> looks like ill be giving that a miss then lol............do you know any thing less harmful that may help my hair loss thanks mate.


x2 bump

is thee anything that can be taken that will combat this?


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

i take it the gel isnt any good...dont see anyone raving on about it lately and its been like 5 weeks or more since people tried it .....


----------

